# Hello im new to the forum



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

Well i recently bought a pitbull puppy and i was wondering if you guys might be able to tell what bloodline she might be mine is the grey puppy and the brown puppy is her sister


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You wouldn't know bloodline without papers, but welcome to the forum


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

but maybe a guess like razoredge or gotti becuase the guy said it was gotti and gatormouth but reading from the forum i learned it is most likely doesnt have gator in her


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Orlando409 said:


> but maybe a guess like razoredge or gotti becuase the guy said it was gotti and gatormouth but reading from the forum i learned it is most likely doesnt have gator in her


Gatormouth is a BYB term. There is no such bloodline. There was Plumber's Alligator and (Crenshaw's) Rodriguez' Gator, but no such line as Gator. Thos two dogs are both game bred dogs BTW.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ugh ! Not the gator mouths again lol... The only Gator mouth i know of is this one right here










Gotta Love those backyard breeder's for their creativity. Anyway when you get your paper's you will be able to determine what bloodlines your dogs are off of. If you don't have papers there is no way of knowing or guessing.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Honestly, without papers, anyone can make up anything and say it is that... so, I wouldn't trust the breeder. Regardless, the pup is a cutie pie. Best of luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to GP  your pup is a cutie but theres no way of knowing bloodline without papers


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

welcome to the board


----------

